# William Doxford and Sons



## veste

Discussion thread for William Doxford and Sons. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## zelo1954

I've always regarded it a special privilege to have been brought up in Sunderland in the 50s. Little did I realise at the time that what I was actually witnessing was an "Indian Summer" of Victorian heavy industry.

Doxford's doesn't hold any really special memories for me over and above those of the other industry on the river, but my father worked there for a short while during the mid-50s in what was called the "sailor gang". Dad was an ex-RN type. He worked there at the time Reardon Smith's Leeds City was being fitted out. I recall that gang had their fair share of scary jobs to do. Later he worked just up the river at Shorts.

I left the town in 1961 and came to NZ in 1970 so I never saw the new shipbuilding complex, though I've obviously seen photographs. One of these was of Bank Line's Riverbank being floated out. Much earlier, in 1956, I'd been in a primary school party that visited the yard to witness the launch of the earlier Riverbank. I note the day was 17th December 1956, but I seem to recall a bright sunny and warm day.

I would have seen many a launch from the Alexandra Bridge from Doxfords (and the other two yards up there). Two that stand out for some reason were the Anchor liner Tyria and Reardon Smith's Welsh City.

Does anyone remember the Doxford crane tank locomotives?


----------



## John King

*William Doxfords and sons*

Hi Zelo1954, did you know sunderland was known as the biggest shipbuilding town in the world i worked there a lot during my appyship for Campbell an isherwoods they used to do the electrical installion on all their ships in the 50s an 60s regards jk


----------



## Pat McCardle

Alas, John, along with most things 'Industrial' in today's speak WAS is a common word here in Sunderland along with ONCE. At least we have plenty of nostalgia & await the rising of the Phoenix.


----------



## jimmys

*doxfords*

The Doxford common rail fuel system with some modifications is back in some of the modern designs. So it was not because it was all bad that it died, I think B&W and Sultzer were just moving faster.

jimmys


----------



## K urgess

I've started to edit the manufacturing process section of the Doxford pages by adding the photographs that Averheijden has so kindly posted in the gallery as comments to the Doxford picture. Mainly because that is getting a bit overloaded and it takes a while to find your way to the latest comment.
It may take me a while to complete the transfer.
I hope that any comments re Doxfords will be added to this discussion thread in the same way as above.
If anybody fancies having a go at a Doxford technical section for the Guides please feel free. Help is available to get you on your way.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## jazz606

I'm not an engineer so forgive my ignorance. The common rail fuel system seems to be a common feature of modern automotive diesels (including my Ford Mondeo). Can that be traced back to Doxfords?


----------



## Bearsie

Here is a bit of an explanation, although not with much history attached...

http://www.swedespeed.com/news/publish/Features/printer_272.html

A bit more history is to be found here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_rail

A more general description here:

http://www.dieselforum.org/meet-cle.../new-technologies/common-rail-fuel-injection/


----------



## jazz606

Bearsie

Thanks for that. I take it then that the automotive common rail diesel (CDXI in my Ford) is not turbocharged as such? In the 3rd link you sent it talks about pressures in the delivery system of 25,000 psi! In the case of large marine diesels are many of them common rail; and if so how does turbocharging apply? 

I can't believe they'd let all that energy go up the flue.


----------



## 760J9

Evolution of the Doxford "Oil" engine, apparently it is sacrelige to refer to it as a Diesel, is as follows
The "L" as in Yngaren's 540L4 engine. L is generally regarded to be LONG (cylinder bore for two opposed pistons)
Yngaren was fitted with two cylinder opposed piston Doxford generators, but at the time Doxfords were not willing to continue simulatneous producion of main and auxilliary engines. (The general arrangement shows three such generators, but only two were installed.
LB where B is BALANCED, the balance being achieved by differing the lengths of the upper and lower piston strokes, which had until then been equal in length.
LBD As before but with the lower piston having a DIAPHRAGM around it to prevent contmination of the lub oil from the products of combustion that may otherwise be caused
LBDS as before but supercharged
LBDS variants would include LBDCS ( CENTRAL SCAVENGE), not external lever driven scavenge pumps. LBDSC (SHORT CENTRES) between cylinders to reduce the overall length of the engine
P TYPE after PERCY jackson who redesigned the LBD in an attempt to address the need for higher outputs. The variants were PN where N was NORMALLY aspirated, only one ever built, (for Saint LIne). PT where T was TURBO Charged. all P types were 670mm bore
J Type again After percy JACKSON responsible for the significant design changes, the crankshaft being the most radical change, but even this design had been suggested many years previously. Variants of the J would be JS, Short stroke as in the 580 JS3 engines for Furness Withy and Ellerman small container ships and the preserved engine at Beamish open air museum. CP where CONSTANT PRESSURE turboo charging was used. This, I think. as a result of MAN's findings on the SEAHORSE engine.The JS engine incorporated many of the design features of the Seahorse engine. 
SEAHORSE The 580 4 cylinder medium speed engine , geared, only the proto type built, as previously stated a joint venture between Hawthorn Leslie (a major Doxford licensee ) and Doxfords. the Seahorse being Hawthorn's House badge.
Doxford also built several Brown Curtis Turbines under licenece for the warships built at Doxfords yard.
Before Doxfords ever built their first oil engine, they had in fact been sold. Workman Clark had bought Northumberland Shipbuilders who at the time had a capital value of about £500,000. Within a year or so of the take over by Workman Clark, the capital was increased to no less than £7,000,000. Northumberland then went on a "spending spree" buying up other shipbuilding firms. One was Doxfords and another was Workman Clkark which was bought for significantly less than its market value, prompting legal proceedings, recorded in the Belfast press and a copy of which is in Tyne & Wear Archives
As a matter of interest, it is strongly believed by many that the Doxford family were from the knight of William the Conqueror. The theory is that Sire de Gaugi (on the battle Abbey Rolls) was rewarded with land in Northumberland at what would be eventually Doxford, (from Doxfordham). De gaugi's changed their name to de Doxford after the name of land they held, and eventually just plain Doxford. The lineage can be PROVED up to 1745 when in the Jacobite rebellion Doxfords fled to Dalton. A Doxford did surface at Dalton le Dale in County Durham and these would eventually become William Doxford the shipbuilder. My problem has been in establishing for definite that the Doxfords that fled Northumberland were the same ones that settled at Dalton le Dale. Charles Doxford, one of the shipbuilders, appointed local, Sunderland historian,Corder, to prove the link. Corder in his manuscripts held in Sunderland Library, Local Studies, said that he had been unable to establish the link, likely as it seemed. Over the years I have searched through records in Sunderland, Durham and Northumberland and have as yet been unable to prove the link. I have the address to which the Doxfords allegedly fled, Hindley Hill, then in Easington Parish, but cannot be certain that it was those from Doxford. Others say that it is proved, but I haven't yet seen the proof, though I am reasonably sure it is. One of the potential difficultie in proving where Doxfords fled to, is the existance of several Daltons in the North East of England, some nearer tp Doxford than Dalton le Dale.
However, if French knights were the ancestors of Doxfords, and a Swiss engineer, (Keller) designed the first Doxford oil engine in conjunction with the German Junkers, from his and Ochellhausers (?) patent, and Doxfords were taken over by an Irish firm and even the last and gifted head of design at Doxfords (Finn Orbeck) is a Norweigan, we must be careful about the boast of this only true BRITISH slow speed engine! But what a thought that William the Conqueror gave us William the Con Rod. Doxfords shipbuilding and marine engineering history is a fascinating one to study, they were an amazing company and well worth reading about.


----------



## Doxfordman

Tom,
Excellent article / post. It has certainly given me more of an insight in to the marvels of the mighty Doxford!


----------



## steviej

Tom
Great article. Thanks a lot
steviej


----------



## 760J9

Thanks Doxfordman, thanks steviej. Twenty five years on it just gets more interesting. Glad so many contribute their Doxford knowledge & experiences in SN
tom


----------



## monty

If you have'nt seen it there is a Doxford website at http://www.doxford-engine.com/engines.htm monty


----------



## billyboy

I never got the experience of Doxfords. Must say I am impressed with what i have learned of them from this thread. Some feat of engineering skill to build a machine like that.
Wish I had gone deep water now


----------



## doric

*Doxfords*

My first two deep sea voyages in 1950 were on the Dominion Monarch, as an Elect. Engr., she had four Doxford engines, and I would think this vessel would have to be their "pride & Joy?", she was a great ship engineering wise, carried 500 1st Class Passengers, on the South Africa, Australia, New Zealand, run. At that time she was also the largest Refrigerated Cargo vessel afloat. 

She also sailed to a strict time schedule.

Regards, Terence Williams. R538301.


----------



## chadburn

If my memory serves me right there was a crankcase explosion on the "North Sands" at the yard, any idea's as to what the cause was, I also think that somebody's luck unfortunatly ran out as a result. The engine was testing at the time. It was Doxford engines that saw to the end of the triple expansion engined Tramps although some ship owners had one of each built to compare when the Government new build subsidies were in place which were given on account of their possible "War Role", remember they had two safe's!!


----------



## Peter Short

In the history of the Doxford engine I am surprised by the following statement:

_It is completely different to the Junkers opposed-piston design, as the upper pistons are connected to the single crankshaft by connecting rods each side of the main cylinder _

The Doxford was exactly like the Junkers, it was a licensed copy. I have diagrams and photos of the early industrial Junkers engines; they all have side rods either side of the central rod. The French CLM engines made under license to Junkers also use the side rods.

I can only assume the writer means that the Doxford differs from the later Junkers opposed piston aero engines, but that is hardly surprising.

See books like Lyle ***mins _Internal Fire_ and _Diesel's Engine_, both excellent.

----

Regarding common rail injection, as far as I know the earliest use was Vickers with their WW1 submarine diesels. Not only did Vickers use solid injection from 1909, in 1916 they used common rail, i.e. all injectors receiving fuel under pressure from a common source. See Lyle ***mins latest book _Diesels for the First stealth Weapons: Submarine Power 1902-1945_


----------



## averheijden

chadburn said:


> If my memory serves me right there was a crankcase explosion on the "North Sands" at the yard, any idea's as to what the cause was, I also think that somebody's luck unfortunatly ran out as a result. The engine was testing at the time.


Hi Chadburn,
TESTING?

I heard a different story:
"The North Sands completed trials satisfactorily – indeed it completed the first full year satisfactorily.

The first period of service was with Doxford engineers on board running the ship on behalf of Doxfords.

*The second year it was operated by John I Jacobs shipping. Mike Woodward stayed on the ship as Third Engineer.*

The ship was outward bound and was just passing Las Palmas, when the crankcase oily mist detector alarm sounded. (Good practice would have been to slow the ship down in order to allow the parts to slowly cool down. ) Instead, the ship was continued to be operated at full speed. The second engineer opened the port window (That was fitted to the engine casing at about crosshead height) – this allowed oxygen rich air to pass into the crank chamber this gave rise to an immediate crankcase explosion – the second engineer was killed and Mike Woodward , who at the time was taking indicator cards on the camshaft platform was caught by the flame – he raised his arms to cover his face and was quite badly burned about his arms – apart from this he made a good recovery and was a member of DEFA for many years until his untimely death last year.

The reason why the oil mist detector alarmed was because a *cross-head centre bearing pad had overheated*

(According British Engineers, the centre pad was very difficult to adjust to the right clearance?
Clearance, 0,00153" = 0,038mm, Roughly 0,05 mm)
BTW, I have no experience with the "P" or "J" Type, only with LB's

So far
regards
*ALFONS*


----------



## chadburn

Alfons, I respect your obvious knowledge of the Doxford, however as I indicated I alway's thought that there was a Crankcase Explosion when the vessel was alongside the Yard, however, I am not sure enough to put a bet on it!! Thank you for the incident report which proved of interest. I have only experienced two Doxford's whilst at sea, my main employer Maritime Fruit preferred B&W and indeed so did I as previously indicated. Regard's Chad.


----------



## averheijden

L.S.
I received a confirmation about the accident on the mv NORTH SANDS by the 2nd Engineer Bill Purvis on the picture:

<quote>Dear Alfons,
I was involved with all quay trials and sea trials aboard MV. North Sands in 1965 and during that period no fatal accident occurred. However some years later a crankcase explosion occurred off the West African coast killing the Second Engineer. This was caused by an overheated crosshead bearing and ignited when an inspection cover was opened
I hope this helps with your research
Regards 
Bill Purvis </quote>

Regards
*Alfons*


----------



## A.D.FROST

Thank you for clearing up the incident. I like Chadburn had heard a similar story, only I though it happened on sea-trials.Doxfords hope to sell the proto.engine to BP.(BRITISH COMMERCE)which became the largest engine to be built at Geo.Clark/NEM,Southwick engine works a Clark/Sulzer 9RD90(18,000bhp)


----------



## chadburn

Alfon's, the name Bill Purvis is known to me, did he serve his time at Smith's and invent the Submarine Emergency marker buoy system?


----------



## anthony1664

averheijden said:


> Hi Chadburn,
> TESTING?
> 
> I heard a different story:
> "The North Sands completed trials satisfactorily – indeed it completed the first full year satisfactorily.
> 
> The first period of service was with Doxford engineers on board running the ship on behalf of Doxfords.
> 
> *The second year it was operated by John I Jacobs shipping. Mike Woodward stayed on the ship as Third Engineer.*
> 
> The ship was outward bound and was just passing Las Palmas, when the crankcase oily mist detector alarm sounded. (Good practice would have been to slow the ship down in order to allow the parts to slowly cool down. ) Instead, the ship was continued to be operated at full speed. The second engineer opened the port window (That was fitted to the engine casing at about crosshead height) – this allowed oxygen rich air to pass into the crank chamber this gave rise to an immediate crankcase explosion – the second engineer was killed and Mike Woodward , who at the time was taking indicator cards on the camshaft platform was caught by the flame – he raised his arms to cover his face and was quite badly burned about his arms – apart from this he made a good recovery and was a member of DEFA for many years until his untimely death last year.
> 
> The reason why the oil mist detector alarmed was because a *cross-head centre bearing pad had overheated*


Found this article while looking around for some info on the MV North Sands. My dad was the 3rd engineer mentioned and as well as his arms his side was extensively burned and his leg badly affected too, in all he had 66% burns and remained in hospital in Las Palmas for 6 months. As mentioned he passed away a couple of years ago it was cancer that finished him off not the burns from the accident.

Anyone who has any more info or photos from the time I would greatly appreciate seeing them.


----------



## ben27

hi averheijden.26th.september2012 19:37.re:william doxford and son.i am not an engineer,but the tread is most interesting,your clip on doxfords repairs is very comprehensive visualy to a non eng,thank you for your post. have a good day,ben27


----------



## averheijden

ben27 said:


> hi averheijden.26th.september2012 19:37.re:william doxford and son.i am not an engineer,but the tread is most interesting,your clip on doxfords repairs is very comprehensive visualy to a non eng,thank you for your post. have a good day,ben27


Hi ben 27,

DOXFORD WAS AND IS STILL INTERESTING

Have a nice Easter
Alfons
http://users.telenet.be/doxford-matters


----------



## Malky Glaister

Hi Alfons,

The clearance quoted of 0.00153" is a tad minute! Fitting a whitemetal bearing to this would be nigh on impossible and running hot would be a likely event.
Even the expert fitters in Sunderland would have extreme difficulties getting anywhere near it, 15 tenths!

More likely the clearance would be 0.0153" but this is perhaps a bit fine also.

regards

Malky


----------



## averheijden

Malky Glaister said:


> Hi Alfons,
> 
> The clearance quoted of 0.00153" is a tad minute! Fitting a whitemetal bearing to this would be nigh on impossible and running hot would be a likely event.
> Even the expert fitters in Sunderland would have extreme difficulties getting anywhere near it, 15 tenths!
> 
> More likely the clearance would be 0.0153" but this is perhaps a bit fine also.
> 
> regards
> Malky


 
Malky,
*As I said before, I have no any practical experience with the "P" or "J" Type, only with LB's*

But I've read in a paper “DOXFORD ENGINES, to the Canadian Division of the Institute of Marine Engineers", October 1975 the following:

The most vulnerable bearing in a slow speed 2-stroke engine is the centre crosshead bearing which has to withstand heavy loads and has neither reversal of load nor a continuous rubbing movement to promote an oil film.

The “J-Engine” inherited the pad and bearing type of crosshead shown in Fig. 6a
In this bearing under the light load, which occurs for three-quarters of the cycle, the pad had a clearance of about two- thousandth of an inch (0,002”=0,05 mm).
This was taken up by deflection of the components under firing pressure enabling the pad to take its fair share of the firing load

*When correctly set this bearing gave excellent results but it was difficult to adjust and to maintain in correct adjustment.*

The later design in Fig. 6b has a full width bottom half bearing which is much easier to set up
To give ideal load distribution the pin is ground about four-tenths of a thousandth of an inch (0,004” = 0,1 mm) smaller in diameter in the middle than at the ends to compensate for deflection under load.
The pins are nitride hardened to about 950DPN to give long life with negligible wear

Till so far this paper

Regards
*Alfons*


----------



## ben27

hi averheijden,sm.yesterday.21:31.re:doxford eng,another great clip for a non engineer to view, thanks again,enjoy easter.ben21


----------



## Malky Glaister

Alfonso,
I have no experience of P & J types either and as you some LB. 
I cannot argue with what is written down either in the paper presentation nor the design criteria.
I agree that crosshead bearings have always been the most difficult to lubricate with many and varied solutions. The lifting system on the Fiat GMT superbores for example and high pressure lub system used elsewhere to lift the entire weight off the bearing at the lower end of the stroke. To do this one must have clearance so that an oil film can be present.
It seems to me that Doxfords were by then clutching at straws to no effect.
The Seahorse project came too late. Now I would have loved to see that running.

Regards

Malky


----------



## averheijden

Malky Glaister said:


> Alfonso,
> Now I would have loved to see that running.
> Regards
> Malky


Malky
Here you see some DOXFORD's in running condition, also the SEAHORSE

Regards
*ALFONS*


----------



## Malky Glaister

Thanks Affons. I had seen this before.

I enjoyed my time on Doxfords, 3 LBs in fact. Two four cylinders and one three legged engine.

I do feel that the engine was not really capable of the high power outputs required in the seventies and development ceased.
I seem to recall big problems with the distance between the main bearings being too great for reliable operation of the crosshead bearing firing loads. There was much discussion but it died off as did the engine.
I also sailed on a good few Gotaverkens and one Mitsubishi. All with side rods driving exhaust valves and I think a piston on the Mitsubishi (I may well be incorrect). Some Gotaverkens driven from the crankshaft, but on cams and not supplying any torque to the shaft. Not sure about the Mitsubishi.

Glad to be out of the business never the less!!

regards

Malky


----------



## averheijden

Malky Glaister said:


> Thanks Alfons. I had seen this before.
> 
> I enjoyed my time on Doxfords
> I seem to recall *big problems with the distance between the main bearings being* too great for reliable operation of the crosshead bearing firing loads.
> Glad to be out of the business never the less!!
> regards
> Malky


L.S.

There’s a crack in my crankshaft, dear William, dear William
There’s a crack in my crankshaft, dear William, a *CRACK*
Then fix it, dear Owner, dear Owner, dear Owner
Then fix it, dear Owner, dear Owner, fix it!.
With what shall I fix it, dear William, dear William?
With what shall I fix it, dear William, with what?
With welding, dear Owner, dear Owner, dear Owner
With welding, dear Owner, dear Owner, with welding.
Welding is no option, dear William, dear William
Welding is no option, dear William, no option.
Then renew it, dear Owner, dear Owner, dear Owner
Then renew it, dear Owner, dear Owner, renew it
With what shall I renew it, dear William, dear William?
With what shall I renew it, dear William, with what?
With a new one, dear Owner, dear Owner, dear Owner
With a new one, dear Owner, dear Owner, with a new one

There’s a crack in my crankshaft, dear William, dear William
There’s a crack in my crankshaft, dear William, a *CRACK*
Use your head, now! dear Owner, dear Owner, dear owner
Use your head, now! dear Owner, dear Owner, use your head!

This Lyric so far
Suggestions are always welcome
*ALFONS*


----------



## ben27

*spell check*



ben27 said:


> hi averheijden,sm.yesterday.21:31.re:doxford eng,another great clip for a non engineer to view, thanks again,enjoy easter.ben27


I have just corrected my name.ben27


----------



## averheijden

*MV POLARPRINS for:
Hvalfangerselskapet Polaris A/S, (Melson & Melsom) Nanset, Larvik )*

This ship had a 6 Cylinder *Barclay Curle –Doxford engine, Type 75*LB6, Total stroke 2,5 meters,8500 SHP

The ship was loaded and in the Mediterranean Sea the engine was stopped for a strange noise in the crankcase.
After investigation on found a broken dogleg between cylinders 4 and 5
Carefully turning back the crankshaft so that both parts were brought in to line with each other and welded with a steel plate by *THE ENGINEROOM CREW!*, see picture.

With reduced power, and on 5 cylinders on arrived in the port of Bougie where the cargo was pumped into another ship 
After some more welding in the Port of Gibraltar, Lloyd’s agreed to make under reduced power to proceed the voyage to Amsterdam, where a new crankshaft was fitted (N.D.S.M. Shipyard, december 1964)

*Particulars:*
*Story mv POLARPRINS with Barclay, Curle &Co - DOXFORD *

So far this accident
Regards
*Alfons*

There’s a crack in my crankshaft, dear William, dear William
There’s a crack in my crankshaft, dear William, a *CRACK*
Then fix it, dear Owner, dear Owner, dear Owner
Then fix it, dear Owner, dear Owner, *fix it!.*
etc.etc.


----------



## Duncan112

Just found this on my HDD, can't remember where I got it from - apologies if it's already on the site. 

Anyone know what's happened to Dr Griffiths? He used to have a good web site with profiles of the "Titanic's" Engineer Officers.


----------



## averheijden

Duncan
Anyone know what's happened to Dr Griffiths? He used to have a good web site with profiles of the "Titanic's" Engineer Officers.[/QUOTE said:


> I found this,
> 
> http://www.uco.es/~ff1mumuj/titanic1.htm
> 
> Regards
> Alfons


----------



## ben27

ben27 said:


> hi averheijden,sm.yesterday.21:31.re:doxford eng,another great clip for a non engineer to view, thanks again,enjoy easter.ben27


spell check.re name


----------



## ben27

ben27 said:


> hi averheijden,sm.yesterday.21:31.re:doxford eng,another great clip for a non engineer to view, thanks again,enjoy easter.ben27


spell check.


----------



## ben27

ben27 said:


> hi averheijden,sm.yesterday.21:31.re:doxford eng,another great clip for a non engineer to view, thanks again,enjoy easter.ben27


spell check.i keep putting 21.should 27.


----------



## ben27

ben27 said:


> hi averheijden,sm.yesterday.21:31.re:doxford eng,another great clip for a non engineer to view, thanks again,enjoy easter.ben27


spell check.21 to 27


----------



## Duncan112

Thanks Alfons, I've bookmarked it


----------



## captain61

Very interesting piece. ... Alfons have you tried speaking to Tmac ? he knows every thing about the Titanic...
Ben27 I think you have lost the plot...(Jester)

Stephen


----------



## ben27

good day captain61.yesterday.23:06.re:i think you lost the plot.i have been trieng to delete my post's.but they do not show the delete procerdure.if you can offer advice as to deliting my messages.i would appreciate it.thank you ben27


----------



## Duncan112

Looking for something else and came across this http://www.cultureshock.org.uk/stories/crankshaft-repair-in-shanghai.html Which reminded me of an IMechE paper I have - bandwidth prevents me from attaching it but it is here under practical papers - the one about crankshaft realignment - a wealth of other interest also http://www.imeche.org/knowledge/presidents-choice


----------



## averheijden

Duncan112 said:


> Looking for something else and came across this http://www.cultureshock.org.uk/stories/crankshaft-repair-in-shanghai.html


*(Nov. 1991) Reason: “overspeeding”, during bad weather , North of France*
The ships name at the time of repair was SEA RADIANCE, she was built as the ORIENT CITY for Readon Smiths of Cardiff. Engine type 76J8, the ship was a standard PANAMAX bulk carrier a number of which were built in Sunderland.
The ship’s staff had discovered that the shrink fittings on the crankshaft had moved

On the picture:
* Chief Engineer inspect the crankshaft Note: the big diameter from the crankshaftbearing (J-Type)
* Heating of the crank webs
* Bucket for dry-ice
* Jacks, to put the reference marks back in line
Regards
*ALFONS*


----------



## grahamwilliams

*Graham 506606 or something like that.*

I was an apprentice on the ss. coulgarve with its Doxford engine in 1951 as we approached Barbados at about 0600 hrs there was a loud explosion in the engine room and we had to be towed to Bridgetown by a tour ship and the middle of the three tow ropes never came out of the water. All the potatoes in the cargo had to be off loaded into barges and the spare parts had to be flown out. 
Other than that minor pause it was a great trip. The top speed was 10 knots when the engine did work. 
I gather it was an experimental version and normally very reliable.(POP)


----------



## averheijden

grahamwilliams said:


> I was an apprentice on the ss. coulgarve with its Doxford engine in 1951 as we approached Barbados at about 0600 hrs there was a loud explosion in the engine room and we had to be towed to Bridgetown


What was the reason of the explosion?


----------



## Duncan112

This for sale on ebay - postage a bit pricey though http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magic-Lan...49466?pt=Art_Photo_Images&hash=item2ec790c5fa

I attach a copy of the listing for reference once it vanishes (90 days I think) 

Mods - if you think this breaches copyright guidelines please remove.


----------



## davidships

> I was an apprentice on the ss. coulgarve with its Doxford engine in 1951 as we approached Barbados at about 0600 hrs there was a loud explosion in the engine room and we had to be towed to Bridgetown <snip> The top speed was 10 knots when the engine did work. I gather it was an experimental version and normally very reliable.


Engine of COULGARVE normally listed as a four-cylinder compound steam engine, made by Rankin & Blackmore, Greenock - perhaps the Fredrikstad design.
Anyone have a 1950 LR handy?


----------



## averheijden

davidships said:


> Engine of COULGARVE normally listed as a four-cylinder compound steam engine, made by Rankin & Blackmore, Greenock - perhaps the Fredrikstad design.
> Anyone have a 1950 LR handy?



Single Ship Report for "1182113"
IDNo:	1182113	Year:	1949
Name:	COULGARVE	Keel:	
Type:	Cargo ship	Launch Date:	16.12.48
Flag:	GBR	Date of completion:	3.49
Tons:	2946	Link:	1590
DWT:	5000	Yard No:	1049
Length overall:	110.9	Ship Design:	
LPP: Country of build:	GBR
Beam:	14.9	Builder:	Lithgows
Material of build: Location of yard:	Port Glasgow
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn):	1C-12	
Naval or paramilitary marking :	
A:	*
End:	1960
Subsequent History:
54 DUNOLLY - 59 SANTIAGO

Disposal Data:
wrecked in tidal wave off Isla Mocha 23.5.60 [Corral-Talcahuano, general]

View a tabulated list of registered ownership

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?188765


----------

